# Pellia



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I recently scored a nice sized bag of "pellia" (_Monosolenium tenerum_ ) for way cheap money ($4 !!!!) at auction.
Anybody keeping this ?
My current plan is to treat it like java moss.
I've put one clump in one tank and another in a second tank. I may move a portion to my work tank as well (I like to have "fallback" colonies in case it doesn't like conditions in one of my tanks).

(I lucked out - the first bag got auctioned off under the latin name, and there was very little bidding. a later bag was auctioned off as "pellia" and went for well over $10 :mrgreen


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes I keep Pellia, I use a large weave (3/8 inch) mesh. Gently lay it over the clump and attach to wood. The pellia grows out of the mesh until the mesh is hidden, and I have a nice lush planting on wood.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice score! I love the look of it, but haven't yet gotten around to get any for myself.


----------

